# Frogs & Toads > Pacman Frogs >  Yellow and green mutant and the pink one

## mikesfrogs

Here is the new yellow and green mutant. Starting to turn more yellow here the last few days. 

Also, the pink mutant

----------


## Flumper

the pink is lookin good mike

----------


## mikesfrogs

Thank you! I believe it is a female. Im sure the nuptial pads would have shown by now.

----------


## Eel Noob

Send me both so I can help get better pictures of them  :Big Grin:

----------


## mikesfrogs

I could use another car  :Smile:  

The Pink one would sell for over $5,000.00 in Japan. Lol

----------


## Eel Noob

> I could use another car  
> 
> The Pink one would sell for over $5,000.00 in Japan. Lol



That's twice as much as the down payment I just put down for wife's new car lol.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I could use another car  
> 
> The Pink one would sell for over $5,000.00 in Japan. Lol


Hey Mike maybe she will be a super mutant and grow large enough that you can ride her. Lol!!  :Big Grin:  Anyone know how to saddle a frog?? :Big Grin:

----------


## Minhocao

Awesome!
 But that money could build a new facility to complete my horned frogs here in Argentina.

----------


## mikesfrogs

I could use the money too. Its hard to sell an animal that there are only a few of in the world. Shes the 1st one I have seen in the USA.

----------


## Balzora

They certainly are unique.... Just wondering but is there a market for those highly priced mutants in the US. I saw them on samurai Japan's website but wasn't sure if he actually sold many here.

----------


## mikesfrogs

Hes sold a few. Ive bought 3 from him and the other was produced in the US by another breeder.

There is not a market for a $1,000.00 plus frog here. 
There is buyers however in the $300.00-$700.00 range

----------


## pyxieBob

> Hey Mike maybe she will be a super mutant and grow large enough that you can ride her. Lol!!  Anyone know how to saddle a frog??


I could try!


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?yww2sz

----------


## GeorgiaBulls

Love the pink one! Is the yellow one one u bought from yusuke?

----------


## mikesfrogs

No that one was out of a blue and normal cranwelli. The yellow one I will have in a few weeks.

----------

